# Oregon Cons?



## Miles_Rose (Feb 3, 2009)

Are there any Cons in Oregon? I live in Oregon, and I love cons , but I've never been to any. Answers would be greatly appreciated :3


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 3, 2009)

Miles_Rose said:


> Are there any Cons in Oregon? I live in Oregon, and I love cons , but I've never been to any. Answers would be greatly appreciated :3



The furry community in Oregon kinda sucks right now. The closest furry con is in Washington. Thats all I know.

Also, ZOMG! O_O
Another fur in West Linn!


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 4, 2009)

Do what I did.

Start one!


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know of any cons in Oregon either but I have not looked much either lol.
I live in Gresham, OR it is near Portland


----------



## Miles_Rose (Feb 6, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> The furry community in Oregon kinda sucks right now. The closest furry con is in Washington. Thats all I know.
> 
> Also, ZOMG! O_O
> Another fur in West Linn!



 West Linn fur  KEWL X3


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nothing in Oregon sadly. Though I do think Salem would be a great city for a con, but Portland would probably be the place for one to be held sine the PDX airport.

http://www.rainfurrest.org/2009/index.php
Rainfurrest would probably be the best one to go to and that one is up in Seattle in September. I heard this one is a lot of fun.  wanted to go last year but ending up missing out on it. I will be there for sure this year.

http://www.allfurfun.com/
All fur fun is in  Spokane, in may, and is tad tad bit smaller.

Then if you don't mind the 10 hour drive there is always FC . I made it down there last month and it was tottaly worth the drive.

I also agree with Greyscale, the Oregon fur community really does seem to be lacking with fun get togethers and meets. There is stuff that happens in portland twice a month, but judging by the one i wnet to they are hardly worth wild to go to.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it would be fun to get a few Portland area furs together one night to go see a movie or something. We just need a few active people who actually want to go out and do stuff.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Feb 7, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> I think it would be fun to get a few Portland area furs together one night to go see a movie or something. We just need a few active people who actually want to go out and do stuff.



I agree. A movie would be nice (All ages would be great too, I know a couple minor furries ) Good idea!


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 7, 2009)

Can I still go? Heheh
I don't have a suit done yet.
But I have ordered fur to make one. heh
I am doing full suit here.

I will post up the pics when I do get the thing done.


----------



## ByondRAGE (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally! someone else who lives in oregon.

I plan on going to the con in Seattle, unless something comes up, or if i could somewhere else thats closer.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 8, 2009)

ByondRAGE said:


> Finally! someone else who lives in oregon.



There are a a fair amount of Oregon furs actually, you just never see or hear about them because they keep it to themselves.

Hence me wanting to get 'em out of the closet to actually do something.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe we could get together and see a movie, like Paul Blart: Mall Cop. Or we could find a fur with a projecter and watch a DVD!


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 12, 2009)

Miles_Rose said:


> Maybe we could get together and see a movie, like Paul Blart: Mall Cop. Or we could find a fur with a projecter and watch a DVD!



That movie was painful to watch. But yeah, a movie is a great idea.
If I had my own place i'd be willing to host a movie night, but that option is a no go for now. Perhaps in a month or two...

My contact info is back up in case anyone wants to plan something, or just chat.


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is my scarey face if you ever spot me out.
Although I am mostly home either playing games, watching movies or doing my at home job.

I am up to getting out to a movie but I don't drive so would have to find a bus to take me eeewww... Don't like taking buses. lolz.

Anyways here is me in rl: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1959503/#cid:14147304


----------



## SethPup (Feb 13, 2009)

A furry convention in Portland would be perfect. I'm too shy as it is to fly down to California. As for a furmeet, I've been wanting to go to one forever! My friends tell me Portland has a lot of furs but I've barely met any :<

If any meets are decided, please contact me :3


----------



## ByondRAGE (Feb 13, 2009)

SethPup said:


> A furry convention in Portland would be perfect. I'm too shy as it is to fly down to California. As for a furmeet, I've been wanting to go to one forever! My friends tell me Portland has a lot of furs but I've barely met any :<



Same here, i havent met any furrys for a long time. I thought i was the only one in oregon.

as for a furmeet or movie. I doubt i could get the permission, but i would love to hang out. (even though i hate talking o_o)


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 13, 2009)

I could start organizing a meet if anyone is interested. How about a movie at Bridgeport (near I-5 and Taylors Ferry Rd. in LO/Durham) or Clackamas Town Center?


----------



## ByondRAGE (Feb 13, 2009)

oh wow, thats a long way from here. if it wasnt then i would.
I practically live an hour away from you guys. lol.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 13, 2009)

ByondRAGE said:


> oh wow, thats a long way from here. if it wasnt then i would.
> I practically live an hour away from you guys. lol.



Yeah, that kind of distance would be an issue. One thing i've noticed is a lot of furs don't seem to have their own transportation, hence any place a meet would be held needs to be accessible by public transit.
Just a random thought.


----------



## ByondRAGE (Feb 13, 2009)

well... if you plan on putting a furmeet in portland, i could go, since i have some transportion.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 13, 2009)

Link

Yes, no, too far? The old "official" meets used to be held at Pioneer Place, which is (in my opinion) not the greatest place to do things at.


----------



## ByondRAGE (Feb 13, 2009)

actually thats perfect, its not too far. 
hopefully it can be during the weekend, im free all weekend.

although i have no idea what time would be best...


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Feb 15, 2009)

As far as I know the old meets still go on, I don't go to them because I work Saturdays and Sundays, and live in Salem, but i hear people talk about them every now and again. 

And just because it hasn't been mentioned yet there is a PXDfurs mailing list. It stays active every now and again with some discussion of generaly things. If you are looking to meet some people there would be a good place to post.

There is also a forum, witch sadly is very dead, sadly almost no one posts there.

Main website - http://www.pdxfurs.com/

Mailing list - http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pdxfurs/


----------



## ByondRAGE (Feb 15, 2009)

im part of the mailing website there.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Feb 16, 2009)

CTC is perfect for me (even though Bridgeport is closer) I live about 15 mins. from CTC so yay! Hmmm, how about ages 13 and up?


----------



## ByondRAGE (Feb 16, 2009)

Miles_Rose said:


> CTC is perfect for me (even though Bridgeport is closer) I live about 15 mins. from CTC so yay! Hmmm, how about ages 13 and up?


AGH! CTC... where is that? :|


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 16, 2009)

ByondRAGE said:


> AGH! CTC... where is that? :|


See the link I posted earlier, Clackamas Town Center.

13+ is all right with me, I don't see too many R movies anyways.


----------



## ByondRAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

oh yeah, sweet! thats only an hour away. 
what time?


----------



## fangborn (Feb 18, 2009)

ya id love to come along and meet some fellow furs and my parents will just think im going out XD


----------



## ArgetFaol (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm just up in Vancouver WA, might as well be Portland OR... everyone considers us a sub burb of Portland anyways  I wouldn't mind meeting some people.. I need to get out more before I go crazy.. this economy has me back at 'home' and turned me into a hermit.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea same here..
I have hardly any money here too.
But do have enough for a movie lol.

EMail me the next time y'all want to go out some were.
My email is gron@vbh.biz


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 3, 2009)

So, in case anyone is interested. I'm probably going to see Watchmen with a few friends this weekend. Either late Friday night or sometime Saturday at Bridgeport. If anyone here wants to tag along, let me know.


----------



## Randomman29 (Mar 3, 2009)

Do any of you have a Wii and Wi-Fi it will help to get in touch with others without leaving the house. I am a bit surprised, I've known that there was more then me in Oregon long before I came here. I may not dress up in customs but that doesn't mean I won't. I mean if my friend's saw me dressed up they wouldn't be to surprised since I constantly prove to them I'm a little off(and I enjoy doing so). Anyway I have seen a guy riding a bike with a tail and at a card shop I had a minor discussion with some people there that had some furry friends. 
Also if it's any plus I own the Quintalglio Ascension series and read it yearly.
Oh and I'll be at the first showing of Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen in Eugene wearing a Decepticon hat, shirt, glove, and a Origins ID holder with a pin.


----------



## crashheart (Mar 4, 2009)

Me! Furry! Here in Bend, how come you guys have to be so far away? I know us oregon furs are in hiding, which makes no sense. Arent we supposed to be the most weird earthy liberal backwards state in the country? Furry should be normal! We need some way of getting organized


----------



## Miles_Rose (Mar 4, 2009)

I think the most backwards would be Texas XD


----------



## Miles_Rose (Mar 4, 2009)

OBTW, my fur friends CAN see R movies.


----------



## ByondRAGE (Mar 5, 2009)

i think i live the furthest away from you guys... in Oregon.
I got Soul Calibur 4, and SSBB. :3

but i only have two controllers each.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 5, 2009)

ByondRAGE said:


> i think i live the furthest away from you guys... in Oregon.
> I got Soul Calibur 4, and SSBB. :3
> 
> but i only have two controllers each.


What part of Oregon are you in exactly?

So, Watchmen, this Saturday, Bridgeport.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a Wii and lots of games for it too.
And I do have Wii fit along with brawl.


----------



## Randomman29 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well do you have a Wi-Fi router or USB connector?
If you do we could chat through DS or fight on Brawl.
Also I say Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen will be better.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 6, 2009)

Randomman29 said:


> Well do you have aWi-Fi router or USB connector?
> If you do we could chat through DS or fight on Brawl.
> Also I say Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen will be better.



Yep I am on wi-fi here.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Mar 6, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> So, in case anyone is interested. I'm probably going to see Watchmen with a few friends this weekend. Either late Friday night or sometime Saturday at Bridgeport. If anyone here wants to tag along, let me know.



Are they furry? X3


----------



## Randomman29 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Yep I am on wi-fi here.


 Do you want to trade FC?


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 6, 2009)

Miles_Rose said:


> Are they furry? X3



One of 'em is.
Don't know if he is going to make it though. =/

Edit: Seeing the movie tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 7, 2009)

Randomman29 said:


> Do you want to trade FC?



Sure I'll have to get my codes.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 25, 2009)

Any one have FaceBook or MySpace?
Or some kinda IM?

I have all of them pretty much so you can pm me here or go to my myspace page and message me there.

www.myspace.com/seanb82


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 25, 2009)

AFF is going to be in WA, close enough?


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 31, 2009)

So, just curious, does anyone here go to PCC?

Saw a guy wearing a dog collar, but didn't get the chance to ask him about it.


----------



## ByondRAGE (Apr 5, 2009)

i probably wouldnt be able to go anyway ;_;


----------



## SethPup (Apr 5, 2009)

I go to PCC! But I wouldn't be the one with the collar XD


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Apr 8, 2009)

crashheart said:


> Me! Furry! Here in Bend, how come you guys have to be so far away? I know us oregon furs are in hiding, which makes no sense. Arent we supposed to be the most weird earthy liberal backwards state in the country? Furry should be normal! We need some way of getting organized



:O Bend! 
That is closer to me than any of the other posts. xD
I live in Grants Pass... Well, Williams OR to be completely accurate.
(Sort of near Medford)

I would love to be able to hang out with some Oregon furs, my mate and I always felt so alone in this small town x.x


----------



## Randomman29 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well one thing to think about is were are the females?
It's just what kind of event would we have when the majority are male?
And when one has the mind to write this? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2179525


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2009)

Im a Oregon Fur, down in Corvallis 

Sadly we so need a Beaver Con, lol


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 8, 2009)

Beaver Con?

Are fox's allowed in? xD
Cuzz that is what my fursuit I am getting will be.

I will also make one some day too. xD
Have all the materials for the fursuit just to much of a perfectionist to get it done fast. lolz


----------



## ByondRAGE (Apr 9, 2009)

im the only furry in my city... its sad and i hate it. ;_;


----------



## Randomman29 (Apr 9, 2009)

ByondRAGE said:


> im the only furry in my city... its sad and i hate it. ;_;


I don't I enjoy it, I see it as having a big territory, but then I do have the personality of the ancient Quintaglios.


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Apr 9, 2009)

Randomman29 said:


> Well one thing to think about is were are the females?
> It's just what kind of event would we have when the majority are male?
> And when one has the mind to write this? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2164190
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2164190



^.^ I'm a girl. Located in Southern Oregon! I would love to go to an event.


----------



## Randomman29 (Apr 10, 2009)

GrinningWolfie said:


> ^.^ I'm a girl. Located in Southern Oregon! I would love to go to an event.


That's one and I did say: "It's just what kind of event would we have when the majority are male?"


----------



## composite_beast (Apr 11, 2009)

> It's just what kind of event would we have when the majority are male?


 
That's part of the reason why I quit going to the PDX furmeets. I got tired of getting hit on by guys XD. Christ. Pioneer Place IS easy to get to on transit, but it is a sucktastic place to have a meet. Malls = grrr.

I live in SE Portland, btw. Used to live in Oregon City. Currently going to CCC.

I've always wanted to do a campout thing. It's my dream. I go camping a lot during the summer and fall.

Btw, I'm probably gonna go up to AFF. It'd be good to get my talons wet again, so to speak. 
Hey.  Y'know, this thread is about Oregon Cons.  There are at present NO oregon fur cons.  However, there are two (at least) in neighboring WA.  We should at least make the effort to attend these (provided we have the time and the ducats) and things could build from there.  All Fur Fun is next month, in Spokane.  That's 300 easy miles from PDX.  Probably at least two of us, hopefully more, have serviceable vehicles.  I've decided that I'm going to do it:  it's relatively affordable, and I can just fit it in, schedule-wise.  

Anybody want to talk about this?


----------



## Randomman29 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know if I'll even attend any, it's noting against you but I just don't know how to present my self. With pokemon it's easy all you need is a good deck or a good team, the rest of the time I'm just a primal beast without desire, except for the one to prove to others that I am mad.


----------



## noodlescoop (May 3, 2009)

We should start a furcon like stated by istanbul, i would for sure be up for that and sure if anyone wants a get together of the oregon fur community i would go to that hands down


----------



## noodlescoop (May 3, 2009)

im going to pcc next year for the early college program


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 11, 2010)

ya a perfect place for a con would be portland. i can imagine it, it would be so fun


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Im a Oregon Fur, down in Corvallis
> 
> Sadly we so need a Beaver Con, lol


 

haha i get it


----------



## LuxrayAnthro (Jan 13, 2010)

I live 30 minutes from Portland OR. Im accross the river in WA. 
But I would still go to a con either side.


----------



## Hermie (Feb 4, 2010)

Lebanon here, and OSU student (BEAVERS FTW)! Hit me up! XD

MSN//YIM: sirfratleyofburmecia@yahoo.com


----------



## LonerStarz (Apr 11, 2013)

one website that was very helpful to me on finding a nearby con or to make a con is: furopia.webs.com


----------



## Klifra (Apr 16, 2013)

Furlandia in Portland. May 10-12


----------



## Ryoute (Apr 23, 2013)

I was surprised to see so many other people from Oregon here. I live in Klamath Falls and have never been to a convention of any kind. I was able to get a monday pass for PAX this summer (They were all in stock when I got in line...), and am thinking about going to Anime Expo this Summer as well. If there was a furry con close by, that I wouldn't have to explain to my parents, I'd go to just for kicks, but not too bothered that I can't go to them. lol


----------



## Riho (Apr 24, 2013)

Ryoute said:


> I was surprised to see so many other people from Oregon here. I live in Klamath Falls and have never been to a convention of any kind. I was able to get a monday pass for PAX this summer (They were all in stock when I got in line...), and am thinking about going to Anime Expo this Summer as well. If there was a furry con close by, that I wouldn't have to explain to my parents, I'd go to just for kicks, but not too bothered that I can't go to them. lol


I wuz just in klamath falls to check out OIT.
Let's pretend we met and I said hai.


----------



## Ryoute (Apr 24, 2013)

I go to OIT. We actually might have, who knows. haha


----------



## Riho (Apr 24, 2013)

Did you see a random curly blonde-haired fifteen year old?


----------



## Ryoute (Apr 24, 2013)

Depends when it was. We had a day for high school students to tour the school like a month ago, and there were some that matched that description. I wouldn't really remember any of them specifically though.


----------



## Riho (Apr 24, 2013)

I was there on Saturday, for older students. Even though I'm in high school. 
Go figure


----------



## Ryoute (Apr 24, 2013)

Ah, yeah I don't live on campus, so I wasn't there on Saturday.


----------



## Riho (Apr 24, 2013)

Ryoute said:


> Ah, yeah I don't live on campus, so I wasn't there on Saturday.


Aw


----------



## Parker (May 22, 2013)

I've seen a few furs at Kumoricon


----------



## Acton (May 30, 2013)

Furlandia is the main one

But I am a regular at Wonder NW (geek culture) , Kumoricon (anime),  Orycon ((stuck up) sf), Rose City Comic Con and NewCon (multi genre ).  

I would like to start a meet-up at Kumoricon and will put in for a furry 101 at NewCon.
I ma easy to spot the guy with the agian Hello Kitty or Chococat plush


----------

